

Taking a Naked Selfie? Your Phone Should Step in to Protect You - kanamekun
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/05/taking-a-naked-selfie-your-phone-should-step-in-to-protect-you/

======
mkal_tsr
What a terrible idea. Yes, let's program away personal responsibility and
critical thinking, that'll surely help society progress towards a more
positive future for everyone!

------
lotsofmangos
This is not very far away from Joo Janta 200 Super-Chromatic Peril Sensitive
Sunglasses and is possibly even more insane. I wonder if you can fool it with
a towel?

